# Leaving



## outremerknight (Jul 17, 2007)

When I came acroos this website I thought 'great, somewhere there will be intelligent discussion' But how wrong I was. It does seem that the majority of the members on here have the maturity of a day old chick and the intelligence to match. They revel in slanging off any one because they are un-touchable. And I know there will be plenty of very immature replies to this thread and I don't care because I won't be reading them.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2007)

um, ok. There is plenty of intelligent discussion here, you just didn't look for it.


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 17, 2007)

don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh well his loss. He obviously did not look around very much.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2007)

outremerknight said:


> When I came acroos this website I thought 'great, somewhere there will be intelligent discussion' But how wrong I was. It does seem that the majority of the members on here have the maturity of a day old chick and the intelligence to match. They revel in slanging off any one because they are un-touchable. And I know there will be plenty of very immature replies to this thread and I don't care because I won't be reading them.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2007)

dum, dum, dum...
Another one bites the dust...
and another ones gone,
and another ones gone,
Hey, we're gonna get you too,
Another one bites the dust......!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2007)

He got pissed off because he was made a fool of on another thread by one of our Aussie friends. F#ck him if he can't take a joke!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry guys.....you handling this all wrong. You should be kinder and more gentle to the average posters here because they are the ones that make this board function. They give it life. And for you to just blow him off and continue to make fun of him just proves my point. 

The next time someone speaks like this I think the admins should directly email him and assure him it won't happen again.

*BRRRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA* Geez, I crack myself up sometimes. Smug little fart.

Now I'll wait patiently for Les to come find me and hit me in the face with a hatchet.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm sorry guys.....you handling this all wrong. You should be kinder and more gentle to the average posters here because they are the ones that make this board function. They give it life. And for you to just blow him off and continue to make fun of him just proves my point.
> 
> The next time someone speaks like this I think the admins should directly email him and assure him it won't happen again.
> 
> ...



Man! you had me going there for a while there Thor! Good one.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2007)

Thor, that was the best!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2007)

The hatchet woulda been flyin if u didnt actually come clean there Thor with the red font....

As far as the turd goes, who cares????

U???

Them???

Me??? I think everyone already knows the answer to that one, including Mr. Nutsaintdroppedyet....


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

> He got pissed off because he was made a fool of on another thread by one of our Aussie friends



Um. It was a Kiwi. Still we are all ANZAC's 

Still I couldn't understand why he got so Fury-Arse about it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Um. It was a Kiwi. Still we are all ANZAC's


Same sh!t!  


k9kiwi said:


> Still I couldn't understand why he got so Fury-Arse about it.


He's sensitive - his toilet goes in the opposite direction from yours!


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

*eeeeeexxxccceelent.... *


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 17, 2007)

FlyBoy.

Save this one for future morons reference material.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 18, 2007)

What is even more funny is when they post about leaving........


boo bloody hoo............

Much better without ya buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 18, 2007)

Like getting the last word in is gonna hurt us!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2007)

Heinz said:


> What is even more funny is when they post about leaving........
> 
> 
> boo bloody hoo............
> ...



Yeah, I always wonder why they post to say they are leaving it isn't like anyone really cares 
Evidently they just want attention.


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 19, 2007)

This may be considered immature by some, but oh well!


"somebody call the wambulance"    

bahahahahahah

$100 on the fact that he returns under another account to continue his posting, or remains to read as a guest for several years!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Won't come under another account. Won't get past Les, he's too good at that!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> This may be considered immature by some, but oh well!
> 
> 
> "somebody call the wambulance"
> ...


----------



## drgondog (Jul 19, 2007)

I would say that the lad was 'somewhat sensitive'. 

You have to be a person of conviction here as well as deal with facts - even when you don't like what that means.

You don't have to be smart as I am living proof of that..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2007)

drgondog said:


> I would say that the lad was 'somewhat sensitive'.
> 
> You have to be a person of conviction here as well as deal with facts - even when you don't like what that means.
> 
> You don't have to be smart as I am living proof of that..


 Bill you are a gentleman and a scholar, not necessarily in that order...


----------

